# Maximum rider weight for Fulcrum wheels?



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

I posted this in a different forum here, and got no answers, so I'll try here:

Does anyone have a feel for the maximum rider weight for a set of Fulcrum Racing 7 wheels. For those who don't know the spoke count is 20 front and 24 rear. They are training wheels so they should be a little sturdier but who knows?

Also, if you exceed the right weight, what problems would you expect to see and will going up to 700x25 tires make any difference?

Thanks


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

OK, the Fulcrum 'site says that if you weigh 180lb or more you should have your wheels inspected more often than normal. As a mechanic, I would translate this to something like; if you weigh 180 to maybe 220 - it's OK to buy these wheels. Then bring your wheels in after about the first 100miles for the initial inspection/truing (fairly standard for a new wheelset). After that, depending upon what I saw I'd recommend you bring them in after about 500 miles, or if a problem develops. In theory, if all goes well after that, I would say just bring them in if you have a problem or on your normal service schedule (which everyone should have especially with high-tech and lightweight components).

That weight limit is about standard for any really light component. If you push the boundaries by a little bit and are a careful rider (you avoid obstacles in the road really well) and you seldom need to have your wheels trued, you shouldn't have a problem. Otherwise, I'd say look at something a little more sturdy, or at least cheaper so you can replace them more regularly. You may not have bragging rights about the weight of your bicycle, but you'll actually be able to ride it.

Oh, so you don't think I'm some skinny, a$$hat wrench, I've not weighed less than 180 since I was 14. In my single-digit body-fat days I actually weighed more than I do today. But I was one of those guys that would gain muscle if I looked at a gym while driving by. Great for meatheads, but not so much for cyclists.

Bob


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks much for your help. This area is hard to determine and I am just above 180, at 6'2" so I will probably be OK. I am a careful rider, but could you give me an idea of what specifically, I should watch for? I do all my mechanical work so inspecting spokes and rims and looking at tension and truing is what I would assume to do.

Unfortunately, for Campy hubs, there isn't anything cheaper and very little that is heavier, at least that I have been able to turn up, so I will be using these until the bearings wear out. I got a set of FSA wheels to switch to after these are worn out and they have substantially more spokes, but I didn't find them until after I settled on the Fulcrums.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

I think Campy Shamal Ultras don't have a formal weight limit. About 1,350g for the set. You can get pretty good deals if you buy the 2008 model.

I know a guy that's 200lbs riding Campy Eurus, with no problems at all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

chas0039 said:


> Thanks much for your help. This area is hard to determine and I am just above 180, at 6'2" so I will probably be OK. I am a careful rider, but could you give me an idea of what specifically, I should watch for? I do all my mechanical work so inspecting spokes and rims and looking at tension and truing is what I would assume to do.
> 
> Unfortunately, for Campy hubs, there isn't anything cheaper and very little that is heavier, at least that I have been able to turn up, so I will be using these until the bearings wear out. I got a set of FSA wheels to switch to after these are worn out and they have substantially more spokes, but I didn't find them until after I settled on the Fulcrums.



You'll be fine.


----------

